# Douglas Skyraider



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 27, 2008)

G'day everyone

i was hoping people out there would be able to tell me more about the Skyraider I'm interested in this plane because it supposedly saved my grandfathers life back in Vietnam in info would help any ways thanks. and some pic's of it in action any would be fine anyway thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here you go mate, my two favorite Skyraider sites....
The Able Dogs authoritative site for Navy and Marine Corps aviators who flew all models of the Douglas AD Skyraider - aircraft, planes, flight, combat, carrier, flying.

The Official A-1 Skyraider Site


----------



## timshatz (Feb 27, 2008)

If you've got 400K lying around, you can always pick one up over at Courtesy Aicraft.

Courtesy Aircraft, Inc.: premier dealer of quality Warbird and civilian aircraft


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

Skyraider pics...hmm, I have a few of those...


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

Your pictures are hot. I have to retire my Cannon T bodies and go digital.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks DBII. Thats with my old trusty D50. I am hoping to get some better ones this year with the D80. I have had some metering and ISO issues with the D80 that I have finally sorted out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome pics mate.....as always!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 27, 2008)

nice pics man and thanks for those websites lucky


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

I have shots of three. I will have to post some. One is in AF markings no rockets/bombs, one I shot at Thunder Over Michigan, and one is from the 90's. 

dbII


----------



## magnocain (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it amazing that it can hold up to 12 passengers internally (not counting externally).


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## magnocain (Feb 27, 2008)

> huh?


It can carry 12 people in the fuselage. 
 Several additional people can be carried on the under wing racks.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 29, 2008)

of course it can carry 12 people
that thing is fricking HUGE. it's 3 times my height!. there's one in a museum that's not far from where I live. it's a Blue Navy Skyraider. but its size will NEVER cease to amaze me @[email protected]


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Me and me old man loves the Spad....beautiful machine...!


----------



## DBII (Mar 1, 2008)

I found a couple of shots.

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2008)

What is that in the background? An SB2C? Doesn't look right.


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2008)

That is the CAF's Helldiver. It looks like to color is off but other than that I did not notice anything.

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2008)

Perhaps its the paintjob. The cowling looks different for some reason. To narrow toward the front or something.


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2008)

It might be the angle I shot from. I can swing be the college and post a picture of the Helldiver, If I have one with me. I am at work right now.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2008)

The cowling probably looks different because the cowl flaps are closed. It does look quite different with them open or closed.

Open







And closed


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember back at the 1993 Hawthorne airshow, someone brought in their Skyraider and gave us a dive bombing demo.

Quite impressive!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 5, 2008)

I did't know the A1 was a dive bomber too... I always thought of it in strike mode


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I did't know the A1 was a dive bomber too... I always thought of it in strike mode



They had dive brakes that were very effective.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder if that was Skyraider Bob. He has the giant brakes on his A-1H.


----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are a couple more that I found.

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> The cowling probably looks different because the cowl flaps are closed. It does look quite different with them open or closed.




Perhaps you are right, Evan.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice ones, DBII.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2008)

Verrrrry nice.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2008)

magnocain said:


> I think it amazing that it can hold up to 12 passengers internally (not counting externally).




The AD-4Q was the one rigged up to haul passengers. But I don't
think it could carry 12. I think 4 to 6 is about right. In my whole time
in the Navy, I only saw one.

There was another strange AD, it had a big ra-dome on the belly, and 
was called "The Guppy". The pilot and the radar operator sat side by
side in the cockpit. I rode in this dude a few times while on USS Essex.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2008)

Great CC. Any more memories? I can't get enough of that. Some personal remembrances would be real gems of your times onboard.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Yea, Matt.... like the time I walked over the side at two in the morning, on
a moonless night, in the Caribbean. Was helping the guys do field day 'cause 
I couldn't sleep. Took the trash to #2 elevator which was at the hanger
deck level (instead of going to the fantail). When I took the second load
down, they had raised the elevator to the flight deck and the safety lines
did not come up. I walked right over the side. Was in the water 38 minutes.
The USS Barry picked me up. Cost my skipper 5 gallons of ice cream to get
me back. Geeze... he was mad !

As for that AD4Q, I think it was designed as an electronics countermeasures
aircraft, but without the equip, we hauled passengers.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great CC!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Great CC!



Then there was the time I was standing quarterdeck watch as JOOD, in
Sasebo, Japan. About 2345 one of the gunner's I knew came aboard with
a fifth of booze under each arm. I told him he couldn't bring it aboard. I
was going to turn my back and I wanted to hear two splashes in the water.
Well, I heard two splashes, and as he walked across the hanger deck, I saw
he didn't have any shoes on.......

Charles


----------



## DBII (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Matt: Maybe we need a thread, "There I was", or "Then there was the
Time". I'm sure every ex-service man, flyer, or even a college kid, has a
story to tell..... Tales of daring-do; tall tales and true.....Whatcha think ??

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent idea Charles. In the NAFI thread?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 22, 2008)

hay guys I'd like to thank you all again for the wonderful pictures this is a fantastic forum and I'm glad I'm a member of it


----------

